# Bonsai Spruces



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

The Alberta Spruces we got at Walmart had some brown, dead areas. When I was trimming that off, I discovered they had two trunks. So I pruned them more to emphasize that and then went on up trimming them some more. I liked how they turned out. May put my new log cabin there among them. Building it from a kit that my wife got me for Christmas. It's from timberlinestation.com Nice kit.


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice looking layout. I live in Alberta and I must take a look for this spruce type for my layout. They look so to scale. 

GG


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

Looking great Jerry, we do need more plant/garden info on here hehe ;-) 

-Will


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Engineercub on 05/18/2009 4:55 PM
Looking great Jerry, we do need more plant/garden info on here hehe ;-) 

-Will


Will, in the next few months, we sould probably compare notes on groundcovers.....

Like the trees Jerry. As my late mother said a few times, the (to other people) throw-away trees make the best Bonsi....


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys, trees should be okay trimmed. Best ground covers are types of Thymes, some sedums are really invasive and can take over-we have one now trying to do that. You can see it behind the trees, by the tracks. Not sure what it's called but DON"T buy it, unless you want all the same stuff!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

My problem is shade. Gotta find stuff that loves shade. 

Moss is growing well where we do not want it to, but then the 7 year old decided to tear it up yesterday looking for earthworms.....


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Garrett, 
Irish moss may be your best bet.


----------

